# Style Black Rock Chick/Porn? Tutorial



## Kirsty (May 1, 2010)

I've worn this look out a few times & it's one of my favourites. I looove the long lashes. It's much more sparkly in real life, especially under club lights. It could also double as subtle porn star make-up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1. I do my eyebrows (espresso & Brunette Brow Finisher) & prime with UDPP. I always do my highlight first as it helps me blend, so add Phloof! lightly with my 217.






2. I used a soft eyeshadow brush to apply Blacktrack Fluidline to the outer half of the lid & slightly in the crease. Blend the eges gently as you apply with the same brush. It doesn't need to be neat. You could also use a greasepaint stick or Blackground paintpot.






3. I then used a 219 brush to apply Freshwater e/s on the inner lid and up into the crease, slightly overlapping the black. Continue down to the lower lash line. Again blend light, it doesn't have to be perfect, we will blend it all together later.






4. use a 239 brush to apply Blue Flame mineralize eyeshadow over the black area and slightly above the crease. Continue down to the lower lash line. When You have the right shape, use the brush & apply wet for extra sparkle.






5. Blend the harsh edges. (remember to brush the glitter out your hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )











6. Apply liner & lashes/macara. Line the waterline if you want at this point.






7. time for foundation, blusher & lips. I used Fleshpot & a bit of Boy Bait

Done!










Weird face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Add a band shirt and voila! Rock chick


----------



## vc1079 (May 1, 2010)

very pretty!!!! i wish i had eyes like yours=)


----------



## Kirsty (May 1, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## DollyGirl92 (May 1, 2010)

I love this! I'm so going to try this for the summer ball but with gold and Glit by Association


----------



## LisaOrestea (May 1, 2010)

This is gorgeous! I havn't reached for Blue Flame in a while but you have inspired me


----------



## kimmy (May 1, 2010)

nexxt time i do my makeup, i'm doing my highlight first. good idea.


----------



## Kirsty (May 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_I love this! I'm so going to try this for the summer ball but with gold and Glit by Association_

 
Ooh this sounds so pretty. I might try it when my sugarpill order comes through. Goldilux e/s would work perfectly. I have Goldmine, but it's a bit yellow. I got all the Syle Black e/s so I could do a pink, silver & gold version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## moonlit (May 4, 2010)

I wana try this look.. love the makeup.. you are so pretty!


----------



## Gonzajuju (May 4, 2010)

Beautiful! Thanks for the tut!


----------



## n_c (May 4, 2010)

Excellent tut!


----------



## mommys-makeup (May 5, 2010)

your tutorial was too adorable!! loved it beautiful eyes!


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (May 19, 2010)

Ohhh I gotta try this one. Glad I have blue flame MES I love that shadow.


----------



## jess126xo (May 19, 2010)

This is h-o-t-t hot LOL I will be try this with all the style blk shadows I have.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 19, 2010)

This is really pretty.. Your eyes are GORGEOUS!


----------



## Melanie1784 (Jun 23, 2010)

I am gonna try this next time i go out!


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 12, 2010)

this is so pretty!!!!  You did an excellent job


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 12, 2010)

Love it- you look great!


----------



## beautytraveler (Jul 15, 2010)

this looks great on you! love it!


----------



## carlycase (Jul 18, 2010)

gorgeous, i can never pull off blue it seems


----------



## starlaj (Oct 1, 2010)

very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 suits your eyes x


----------



## littlekittycat (Nov 24, 2010)

LOVE IT!!
  	Blue is my fav colour


----------



## joojoobss (Dec 30, 2010)

good job! you have a beautiful eye shape.


----------



## brunette21 (Mar 18, 2011)

pretty


----------

